# Scissor & Beam Lifts



## Phaeton (3 Feb 2020)

We have some tiles above the bedroom window that go all the way up to the apex, wife wants it replaced with UPVC cladding, we had the back done 2 years ago when they did the extension, but you can get right up to it with a tower scaffold, the front has a bay window so makes if difficult. The alternative is to hire a platform or scissor lift, we used to use these all the time in a past job & had proper training but this was a long time ago. I know the definitive answer is to ring a hire place up but just wondered if anyone knew if you have to have passed a IPAF or similar course to use them for private use.


----------



## Specialeyes (3 Feb 2020)

We hire them regularly from various sources (depending on the site location) and have never needed to show IPAF cards at the point of hire, only when using them on construction sites. My personal favourite is a spider which I can tow behind my car - the kids love playing in it and looming up outside the bedroom widow!


----------



## gbb (5 Feb 2020)

Monkey towers, typically towable are manually operated and require no IPAF licence but short training can usually be given by the supplier at point of delivery.


----------



## gbb (5 Feb 2020)

Motorised scissor lifts however do need an IPAF licence.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2020)

gbb said:


> Motorised scissor lifts however do need an IPAF licence.


For private use on private property?


----------



## gbb (5 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> For private use on private property?


Good point, not sure, at work it's an absolute. One thing though, electric scissor lifts typically require a really good, solid flat surface to operate. They can't easily climb over obstacles, even as low as around 1 inch can cause problems, plus uneven surfaces can cause them to lose traction if one wheel lifts off the ground, also you would need to think carefully about actually getting it to its point of use and stability once it's there.


----------

